# Rivers Needs To Go



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Link

I'm so damn sick of him


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Memphis also got a first round selection from Los Angeles to trade two expiring contracts. Stephenson has had some solid games with the Grizzlies, granted, injuries are a key part of the minutes received by the swing man, while Green has been wildly inconsistent in Los Angeles.


What is not good:
Clippers trade all 2nd rounders from 2015 to 2018 and do whatever they can do to dump first rounders.

What is good:
Doc Rivers is the 6th best coach in the nba after Griffin's injury.

He was the worst when Griffin is healthy. He significantly improves......


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ME TOOOOOO!!!

Before I voice my comments, I'm waiting to see how he loses the playoffs by forcing his son on us.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Doc Rivers the coach/GM, or just Doc Rivers the GM?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree. dude's a bum, carried by talent.


----------

